# how to preview torrent download??



## shrohit (Oct 7, 2005)

i'm confused please help me.  

i'm downloading an avi of 700 mb from azereus. i've completed 400 mb but i'm not able to play that file to preview its quality.

i've used vlc , avipreview and divfix but nothing worked.

so, i think some torrent users can help me.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 7, 2005)

Hmmm.. I have not used Azureus (and wont even use in future as well), but as far I know, BitComet and some other client dont allow us to preview... as they have the partial d/l file in the format which the media players can't open. 

I use BitTornado as my default client and I swear by it and it's very good and I can preview....


----------



## alib_i (Oct 7, 2005)

it has nothing to do with torrent ... or azureus or any client.
the data you've downloaded is completed in random pieces determined by availability of each piece. 
so if the starting of file isnt completed properly .. then you have less chance of opening it properly.

from my experience .. 

# If it doesnt open in VLC and avipreview .. _forget it_ .. it wont open in ANY other player.. wait for some more of it to complete.

# Download any hex editor and open the file in it. I once had a case when the file I downloaded was a 700MB big collection of all 0s. I mean that, when I opened it in hex, I found that it was a string of zeros only .. it wasnt a valid media ( or any kind of ) file. It was junk.

# Most bittorrent clients (including Azureus I think) have an option of "Allocate Disk Space". It creates the whole 700MB file and replaces downloaded pieces by in proper places. Do this if you havent done already and then try playing in VLC

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 7, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> it has nothing to do with torrent ... or azureus or any client.
> the data you've downloaded is completed in random pieces determined by availability of each piece.


Agreed, but what happens in case we have d/led around 90-95%?   I can show you a screen shot as to how BitComet saves the partially d/led file.. 

Ok do one thing: 
Start the torrent in BitComet and then the same in the other clients like BitTornado.. the file wont get resumed from the place that you have already started with the BitComet.. it will start fresh.. also the file name is not the one which you d/l. ie, In case you do a .avi, then the file name will not be XXX.avi, it will have another name (which i dont remember) and windows will show the same as BitComet partially d/led file.. 

So want a screenshot?   8)  

Have you tried utorrent and how it saves the partial d/l???   





			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> so if the starting of file isnt completed properly .. then you have less chance of opening it properly.


VLC player can "see" the file in btw also  
When you open the file, just pause it and place the seeker in btw the file or where you want to start that from...


----------



## alib_i (Oct 7, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> alib_i said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would seriously ask for a screenshot .. because I didnt understand a word of what you just wrote.
I really dont know how bitcomet saves the files ...

I have used BitTorrent, BitTornado and BitSpirit ... In all these clients, the files are saved in their actual names .. the location may vary according to the settings. And I have switched between clients with partially downloaded files. _Each client started off from where the previous one had left_... knife through butter. Dont know which clients it cant do such thing

EDIT: I just searched about this .. now I get it. This idiotic BitComet has its own style of saving partially downloaded file with .bc! extension and some extra data. Its so much problematic .. you just cant switch between clients. But its not so in Azureus (its same as any other client). So what I wrote in last post holds true.





			
				drgrudge said:
			
		

> alib_i said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know all about it .. thats why I said that if it doesnt work in VLC .. then its better to forget it and wait for some more to complete.

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 7, 2005)

Hmm... as I have clearly posted in my first post BitComet will screw the file and we cant open the partial d/l file. The same with utorrent (afaik). And I also posted i have never used Azureus.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 7, 2005)

@drgrudge .. 
try BitComet .. really cool .. good speeds .. nice clean looks ( and you can switch clients too .. for that sake  )

@rohit
Do a "Allocate Disk Space" and then try again. From what I understood by drgrudge and my recent searches, it should help. Or else .. no option .. wait for a few more MBs to complete

-----
alibi


----------



## theraven (Oct 7, 2005)

it is possible that a file will not work even at 99% 
it happens
it could be a various amt of reasons

theres one thing u can try tho
stop the download. . ( dont remove it ) and then try openin the file
also double click the file and see how much of the starting few segments are downloaded .. cuz it needs some info before opening the file like alib_i suggested
 if after all this it doesnt work .. then boss just wait for the whole download !


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 7, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> @drgrudge ..
> try BitComet .. really cool .. good speeds .. nice clean looks ( and you can switch clients too .. for that sake  )


Hmm I use and swear by BitTornado only.. here's the reason: 

The  clients that I've used and liked are _BitComet, BitLord, Bitspirit Torrentopia, BitTornado and ABC_. I have *not used* Azureus and Shareaza
I guess the best way to find out the best client for you would be to try out each for a week or so and see which one has features/Interface that you like and runs well on your system. Why I say that you should try them out yourself is because for some reason some clients perform better on some systems than others, an example is Azureus, it runs perfectly well on my friend's PC but when I run it on mine it slows down the system. However I've known BitComet to perform better on most sytems and not using too many resources hence system doesn't slack.

Also one client may have feature(s) that may be more handy to you than other clients so its best if you try them all out and decide. For example I personally Like ABC's web interface, meaning you can add/control your torrents over the web which is handy if you're away from the PC...and its easy to setup and use(BitComet also has it but it takes some basic coding to get it working)... 



And abt BitComet, I have that installed in my PC, but I use it very rarely.. BitTornado rocks and rules for me. :d 

Some _disadvantages_ in BitComet: 
* We will have to connect manually sometimes.. this is not good news in case the tracker(s) of that site has ratio and we have to maintain the ratios.. so we keep on uploading and it wont get counted and this has happened to me for a couple of times. and this damn thing happens while d/ling only. 
* Too informative.... for me I am satisfied with BitTornado and the info it shows :d 
* First time user will find BitTornado, BitTorrent much easier than BitComet or Azureus. 
* Some trackers have blacklisted BitComet and they have barred it from connecting to the tracker.. I know there is a "patch" for this, but i guess it's illegal. 


Speeds are not dependent on the client that you use . I will continue to Swear by BitTornado. 
/me hails BitTornado  8)


----------



## shrohit (Oct 8, 2005)

thanks for ur all infos

thanks to every guy posted reply here 

after my searches i've found that my client stores the whole file but replaces the pieces as they get downloaded 

so in my case the start of the file is not completed so i am not able to preview it ,because vlc , avipreview or any other software will not understand the file's fake data.

my download is reached 650 mb so i think i will get the start of file or full file  

any way thanks again.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 8, 2005)

hmm .. that is some good info. I never knew BitComet is blacklisted by some. ( In fact I couldnt even find _any_ info about it .. except your posts in techenclave forums. But I believe you. You're dependable with that kind of info )

# (most probly) the newer version of BitComet takes care of total download/upload. doesnt it?
# Only problem with BitTornado is that it opens a new window for each download. Get pretty messy with 4-5 simultaneous downloads. I was using BitTornado till last month. It's very good no doubt. 
# As for me ... I'm looking for good download speeds using tunneling ( remember I have a thread on tunneling in tutorials section ). And BitTornado doesnt have Socks Proxy specification ( i used it with sockscap ).. and speeds that way are horrible .. thats the only reason I considered switching clients. BitComet rockkss with tunnelling .. seriously.
# Azureus, gosh, dont talk about it. Its way too heavy on the system. Its good, fast, sleek, but too heavy. I ditched it within a week. 

@rohit
good that you got the info you're looking for

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 8, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> hmm .. that is some good info. I never knew BitComet is blacklisted by some. ( In fact I couldnt even find _any_ info about it .. except your posts in techenclave forums. But I believe you. You're dependable with that kind of info )


Ohh.. I used to post mostly in the p2p section at techenclave forums, but now I have left it (see you wont find any posts by me; I dont even visit). 

Yeah man, Bitcomet is blacklisted for sure.. I am a Super Moderator at a torrent site also and I know abt this.. (dont ask me what site ) 





			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> # (most probly) the newer version of BitComet takes care of total download/upload. doesnt it?


Yeah, it always was. What are you talking abt? That reconnect to Tracker thing? 





			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> # Only problem with BitTornado is that it opens a new window for each download. Get pretty messy with 4-5 simultaneous downloads. I was using BitTornado till last month. It's very good no doubt.


Yes, correct. Thats the major Disadvantage that it got. But we live in India man.. I dont get speeds more than 30-33kBps. I use torrents at 2-8am only and hell I dont stay awake for this.. I sleep cool and whenever I get up, I switch on the Tornado. :d 
So for me BitTornado is fine. Slow speeds (wrt others peers), why should I want to open more than one torrent at a time? Ok I also open 2 torrent at a time sometimes, but it's ok.. 
What speeds you get? I agree in case I have a connection more than 512k, I would prolly use another client, say BitComet. 




			
				alib_i said:
			
		

> # Azureus, gosh, dont talk about it. Its way too heavy on the system. Its good, fast, sleek, but too heavy. I ditched it within a week.


Thats the reason, why I dont even want to try it. It uses Java and as we all know Java uses the CPU like hell. The same reason, why I dint want to try Limeware too :d 



See... the bottomline:
For me BitTornado rules.. I use it. So it does not mean that it's the best client. 
For you BitComet rules.. you use it. So it dont mean BitTornado is bad. 

As I have earlier posted, no client is "the best" client. It's all abt choosing the client that suits your needs and works fine in your PC.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks like we have moved very far away from the topic how to to preview torrent download to which torrent client is the best? LOL...

Can we come back to the main point?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 8, 2005)

The poster got to know the stuff that he wanted. Dont post if you dont want to or dont know or plz dont point out... post like yours is offtopic.


----------



## alib_i (Oct 9, 2005)

@navjot .. 
we didnt go offtopic .. we just went over and beyond it. which is in fact not that bad .. that's why forums are so informative and fun. 
and the guy got his answer too .. so harm done.

@drgrudge
it never was a "best" client discussion from my end .. simply b'coz i havent tested as many clients to gain an authority.

plus you asked about speeds ... 
well you'll faint if i tell you ... 
it never crosses 5kbps mostly
yes .. that's the best you get with tunnelling .. although some 0 day torrents reach 100-150kbps .. other less common downloads are very slow
that's where bitcomet comes to my rescue .. its the fastest for me. ( with no offense to any damn client )
I would reccomend it to anyone using tunnelling with torrents.


-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 9, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> it never crosses 5kbps mostly


5kBps or 5kbps? 

Anyways, I wont even bother which client I use in that case, maybe I would try utorrent. :d


----------



## devil666 (Oct 10, 2005)

i've tested Azureus but yes i too found it heavy on my system. Possibly because it was written in Java. I use BitSpirit. It sits nicely in the tray and shows a transperant minibar which shows the download and upload speeds quite convenient actually. I've used only Bitspirit and nothing else since then. I've seen Bitcomet it seemed kinda nice but i've stuck with my Bitspirit mostly because i love it.


----------



## psicryptor (Oct 10, 2005)

EVERYWHERE on the net, in EVERY forum ppl end up fighting over which client's the best!!! (Azureus is, but anyways,,, ha ha ha  ) So.... k back to preview-
1. Find a good bittorrent site (slyck forums has a list)
2. Find the Xvid u want.
3. Go to file details (in the site only)
4. See if the file includes a "SAMPLE'
5. Dload the torrent
6. Add to Client (I LOVE AZUREUS!!!)
7. Go to file details
8. Among the different files available, change status of the sample file to HIGH and the rest of the files to DO NOT DOWNLOAD!
9. Wait till the sample dloads (5mins)
10. Go to where the file is on the local HDD
11. Play that sample file.
12. Like it? Resume the rest of the files.

ALT: Read reviews for that file on the site. You will definitely get an idea. Also, any reputable site/xvidtorrent has a sample and user reviews.


----------



## Biplav (Oct 10, 2005)

to the author:

ok u can preview any avi file no matter wat client u use as long as it has an option of selecting the files for download.
if i am not mistaken then there are some 20-60 parts into which the entire video is broken up
next all are rared: and the download takes randomly.
now select to download the 1st rar file.which shud be something like this:
[moviename.part1.rar]
now make sure that u first download only this and not any other part/parts.
after downloading run the downloaded rared file with  winRAR.
Click on the "EXTRACT TO" button on the main bar.
then make sure u select "keep broken files"
*img432.imageshack.us/img432/7865/untitled8cm.jpg
click ok.
then there wud be 1 or 2 error/warning  messages. close those.
now open the file u just extracted.
it sud run.


----------



## theraven (Oct 10, 2005)

azureus doesnt work like that
emule does
azureus creates a whole file and fills it with junk data
then replaces the piece that has been downloaded
so the only way to do it is the way WE HAVE ALREADY MENTIONED !
also all movies dun have rar of parts that u can download them separately !
also u cant download them separately in azureus AFAIK !


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 10, 2005)

@biplav, you are mistaken. What raven, alib_i and myself said was correct. Not all the files uses rar dude. 
Also the most of the torrent file which has rar files also has a sample, so we can know abt the quality before we can go ahead and d/l.


----------



## Biplav (Oct 11, 2005)

yes may be all are not rared. but most are. and i agree most come with a sample but still this a also a way.


----------



## theraven (Oct 11, 2005)

sure is .. but i have barely seen any with rar  
anyways doesnt matter. .. i think topic should be closed since purpose is served .. and we all are going off topic
grudge this ones ur call


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 11, 2005)

Again biplav, you are wrong... most of the .avi's dont come in rars's.. 
Ohh... do you mean, in a torrent file, some are rar files (to be d/led)? Even that is wrong man... 


Ok, raven we have come from how to preview torrent download?? to best torrrent client? to rar's in torrent file... I'll close it b4 we discuss abt someother thing :d 



_Thread closed_


----------

